# GFS bridles? Anyone got one?



## emmanash (12 June 2011)

Just looking at the GFS bridles and wondered if anyone on here has one and what they're like?


----------



## quirky (12 June 2011)

I have one, very nice , bought to match my saddle.


----------



## Nagling (12 June 2011)

I got one a couple of months ago.  Really like it - looks really smart, nice leather and good value for money.  Go for it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 June 2011)

I have 2  have the one with clips for easy bit changing i love them nice leather  look good on horse


----------



## Javabb94 (13 June 2011)

I have the GFS flash bridle but may not need a flash anymore so might get a new one without the flash 


They are excellent value for money !


----------



## whizzer (13 June 2011)

I've had mine for 10yrs. Bought it cheap as it was a seconds bridle. Still looks good & it's had a lot of use. Leather was lovely & supple when I got it & it's still nice & soft now. Highly recommend!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (16 June 2011)

Have just ordered one so will let you know, seem to be getting good reviews.


----------



## monkeybum13 (16 June 2011)

I LOVE Gfs bridles! 

Had one for years and years and still looked as good as new. Don't have it now because it went with my pony when we sold him.


----------



## hayinamanger (16 June 2011)

Yep, lovely bridles, very good quality, supple leather


----------



## Pinkatc (16 June 2011)

I have two, they are as nice as my Elevator bridle for about a third of the money! Recommended.


----------



## Girlracer (16 June 2011)

I have one, it's lovely!


----------



## Pipkin (16 June 2011)

Have the grackle with clips on cheeks for easy change of bit. Great bridle, smart and really good value for money, is even nicer than my Barnsby which was over double the price


----------



## Geema (17 June 2011)

I got mine from edgemere
They are amazing for the money.
I got a havana and it's really smart


----------



## pintoarabian (17 June 2011)

Another vote here. I have a couple too and they are very good value for money. Would definitely buy more.


----------



## LibbyL (31 May 2015)

Does anybody have a full and a cob size? Would you be able to tell me if there is much of a cross over?
My mare came in a full and is on top hole everywhere with very baggy throatlash, but borwband seems to be okay fit.
Am bidding for one on ebay but will have to get different noseband anyway but dont want to be wasting my money if its much smaller x
Sorry to bring up old post!


----------

